
Die IDV fordert heraus – Hacktober 2017 (Munich) - dajaysl
http://www.idv-ag.de/idv-challenge/
======
dajaysl
10 Stunden - 1 Challenge

Hast du Lust, alleine oder im Team, mit deiner Idee einer Softwarelösung das
Mittagspausenerlebnis in München attraktiver zu gestalten? Wenn ja, dann melde
dich gleich zum IDV Hacktober an: [http://www.idv-ag.de/idv-
challenge/](http://www.idv-ag.de/idv-challenge/)

Im Fokus steht vor allem der gemeinsame Spaß, die Kreativität und der
Austausch von Ideen in Form von ersten Prototypen. Weitere Informationen, die
Teilnahmebedingungen und die Möglichkeit, dich anzumelden findest du hier:
[http://www.idv-ag.de/idv-challenge/](http://www.idv-ag.de/idv-challenge/)

